# Cat peeing on beanbag.



## kittyjay90 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello everyone..

I have two cats, one boy (Jasper) and one girl (Izzy). Both are house cats and two years old. They have both been fixed so no chance of kittens.

Both cats have been together since aged 7 months and have always been house trained being very fussy at using their litter trays. More recently though, Jasper has developed a habit.

About 1 month ago, I caught Jasper peeing on our beanbag which turns out to be his favourite place to sleep. I noticed there was blood in his pee so took him straight to the vets and he was treated for cystitis. Treatment was successful and there has been no blood since.

After that episode, we threw away the beanbag and waited until he was better to buy a new one as I didn't want a new beanbag ruining.

Well.. 2 weeks the new beanbag has been in the house, used again by Jasper to sleep on and he pees on it this morning, right in front of me! There was no blood in his urine and he is peeing as normal, yet this time he decides to go on the beanbag. Needless to say, this beanbag has been thrown out also!

Does anyone know why he would chose to pee on his favourite sleeping place? 

Help would be appreciated


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

I wonder if it's the feel of the beanbag, whether he can feel the little balls inside and associates it with litter :confused1:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Kimsey said:


> I wonder if it's the feel of the beanbag, whether he can feel the little balls inside and associates it with litter :confused1:


Good point 
If it is just bean bags causing the issue I think I'd just give up having them


----------



## kittyjay90 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you.. I don't think I'll be wasting anymore money on one if this is what will happen. I just found it strange as we had the same beanbag for well over a year and he'd never peed on it. Plus the fact he is essentially peeing on his bed. Just hope he doesn't now find another spot that he prefers!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As he is in fact peeing on his own bed I would be more inclined to suspect a bladder problem again, even though you have not seen any blood and he appears to be peeing normally.

He has already recently had what was, no doubt, a very painful UTI which caused him to associate the litter tray with pain, so it might only take a little discomfort in his bladder for him to again start blaming the litter tray.

If you haven't already done so I would stop giving him ANY dry food at all (including treats such as Dreamies) and feed him a wet food diet to which you add a little water every meal. A cat with a history of bladder problems should never have dry food. 

Perhaps also make some home-made chicken or beef broth, freeze it in ice cube trays and defrost a couple of cubes a day in the microwave and serve to him. An increased level of fluids in his system will help flush out his kidneys and bladder, including flushing out any fine grains which might be irritating his bladder, and he will feel more comfortable.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Cats do tend to pee on beanbags - it's like a giant litter tray to them!


----------



## purple tisha (Feb 22, 2014)

Our kitten ruined one of our beanbags by weeing on it. He had previously liked to sit on it. As previous posters have said, I'm sure that it's the feel of the little beans that prompted him to wee on it. In fact I realised right away that he had because normally he would just jump down off the beanbag, but he spent time scraping at the beans after weeing on it like he does in his litter tray.

On the day that this incident happened, my Husband forgot to put the door stop under the bathroom door (where his litter tray is) so I think he felt he couldn't get to his tray. Is his litter tray very easily accessible and not too far from the beanbag area?


----------



## kittyjay90 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well after monitoring his eliminations since the incident I noticed he was spending some considerable time in the litter tray with only small amounts of pee coming out. Then last night.. A spec of blood.
Sample has been taken and a consultation at the vets later, we have been told he may have to go on a special diet. We should have the results of the sample early tomorrow morning.
The litter trays are very accessible always as we never close any doors in the house.. We currently have two on two sets of landings but I think I will get another one for the living room or kitchen downstairs.
I just wonder what the cause is.. could it be stress???
Jasper has always been a cat who likes to push his luck. If he doesn't get his own way, he isn't afraid to bite or have a swipe at my feet/arms/legs or whatever is nearest! We have got plenty of toys to keep them occupied, play with them regularly.. even have the feliway plug ins as Izzy is quite a bit more timid than he is. 
I wondered at one point if he was more suited to being an outdoor cat and felt confined in the house, so a few months back tried to encourage him to go outside. But he wasn't having any of it at all! I'm wondering of we are providing him with a home that is suited best for him.. really don't know what is best currently


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

So it seems I was right in my assumption the cause of the weeing is a continuing, possibly intermittent bladder problem. 

Can I say again, please do not give him any dry food, or you will merely prolong and exacerbate this problem. He needs a diet that is high in fluid intake, (wet food with water added) so his bladder is flushed through. If that IS what you are giving him, as well as home made broths, and it is not helping then there is something else going on that needs investigating by the vet. 

If he has 'grains' or crystals in his bladder it will cause pain and irritation as well as repeated UTIs. To diagnose that he would need an ultrasound scan of his bladder. 

Unless there have been major changes or upheaval in his home environment recently I would doubt stress is to blame, unless it is stress due to boredom. The sudden attacks you mention do sound like a cat who is bored and looking for attention. At 2 yrs old he is a young adult and although he doesn't need as much playtime with you as a kitten does, he does need daily stimulation and enrichment in his life. If you live in an area that would be safe from traffic etc for him to go outside, I'd encourage him to do so personally. 

As he has never been outside before it may take a while (a few weeks perhaps) before he has the confidence to be outside. At present it's a big scary world to him out there. When the weather is warm go out in the garden and leave the door open. He will be curious in time and follow you.


----------



## SamuelHarry (Dec 7, 2016)

I think cats feel relax on beans....


----------

